# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A e keni tradhetuar ndonjehere partnerin/en?

## the admiral

Do isha kurioz thjeshte te dija sa te ndershem apo besnike jane anetaret e forumit shqiptar ndaj partnereve te tyre...
Sa eshte kjo perqindje?

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Hyra me kemben e djathte lol
e kush guxon te thote po aman edhe ti 
Jemi shtat vjet bashke me burrin deri tani jam besnike edhe do mbeten keshtu
sja kam ber tecin akoma :pa dhembe: 
per mendimin tim nje grua nese humb ndergjegjien e saj humb gjithcka...
burri mendon ndryshe nga ne

sa do mire te kaloje me nje grua te martuar ai gjithmone do e shikoje si nje femer te ulet :shkelje syri:

----------


## Kinney

jam rob i ndershem, nuk tradhetoj.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> jam rob i ndershem, nuk tradhetoj.


edhe keshtu te mbetesh
o zot cme kujtove 
nje mik edhe ai keshtu theshte 
nje dit vete te vizitoheshe edhe del me aids
pse sepse vajti me nje femer e cila e  kishte 

me vone u mesua se kjo femer e beri per hakmarje per te gjithe burrat

----------


## USA NR1

*jo as qe kame mendjen aty*

----------


## the admiral

> Hyra me kemben e djathte lol
> e kush guxon te thote po aman edhe ti


une me qellim e vendosa votimin si te fshehte. keshtu qe nuk kemi nevoje te bejme te gjithe si te ndershem  :buzeqeshje: 
nese dikush voton PO, kjo mbetet top secret  :Lulja3:

----------


## ximi_abedini

une skam partnere ende
mirpo ather kur te kem partnere te vetmin premtim qe do ja jap dhe qe do jem i sigurt qe do e mbaj deri ne fund te jetes eshte se kurr nuk do ta tradhtoj

----------


## goldian

po dhe me vjen keq per kete

----------


## DebatikasI

Akoma Jo.Nuk e dij me vone.

----------


## kleos

Kam tradhetuar ish te dashuren ,  por po te me jepej mundesia te  kthehesha  pas  nuk do ta beja ate gabim .

----------


## skender76

> HE MO SKENERO,
> 
> SE GALLATA O 1/2 E TE VERTETES KA THONE MAO CE DUNI.


 :ngerdheshje: 

Jo shoku jo, t'jesh besnik do t'thot t'kesh respekt per vetveten. 
Personalisht besnikerin e konsideroj nje nder vlerat me t'çmuara.

----------


## metinsk

Sinqerisht,JO.

----------


## FierAkja143

Varet ca konsideron secili tradheti... :shkelje syri: 
Kur isha duke e date ate thjesht isha duke date-ur dhe disa veta te tjer (date domethen qe vete per nje kafe apo per lunch apo ne movies se mos keqkuptohemi lol).  Ne mendjen e tij qe kur filluam te njifemi duhej te mos flisnim me njerez te tjer.  Ne mendjen time ajo ishte koha ku po njifja disa persona dhe ne fund do zgjidhja ate qe me pershtatej me shume.  Kto gjera duhen te behen te qarta qe ne fillim.

Gjat gati 3 viteve qe jemi bashk *officially* nuk behet fjale per as nje lloj tradhetie  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

no tradheti jam ende e re per tu varrosur e gjalle  :ngerdheshje:  mbase kur te jem nja  90 vjece dhe gati per te vdekur do ta provoj njihere  lol

----------


## Force-Intruder

78% eshte pergjigj JO sepse e kalojne gjithe kohen ne forum edhe nuk kane kohe me gjet "partner" per ta tradhetuar.

22% eshte pergjigj PO sa per tu duk qe edhe ben seks me shume se kjo pjesa tjeter, po ne realitet keta bejne edhe me pak se 78%... Kane vetem fantazi te zhvilluar.


Anetare qe kane votuar deri tani : 36

Te gjithe te tjeret jane shume te zene duke bere seks me partnerin, komshien, kolegen e zyres, kamarieren, gjimanzisten, shoqen e klases etj etj...

----------


## Marya

jane ca qe thone jo , por harrojne qe  edhe flirtet ne internet jane nje forme tradhetie :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Geri Tr

jo s'e kam tradhtu ndonjeher dhe nuk kam pse ta tradhtoj,jam per bukuri me te

----------


## Hard_Style

*Jo*

...nuk jam i asaj kategorie...

----------


## jesy

kam 12 vjet e martuar dhe ska ber vaki qe te hyj njeri tjeter ne zemren time pervec burrit time

----------


## the admiral

wow!!!! qenka bere nami ketu... 26,5% e paskan tradhetuar partneren... tani po qe ndjehem me mire. hahaha!
kur hapa sondazhin, diten e pare shikova qe te gjithe kishin votuat JO dhe vetem une PO...
u ndjeva aq keq saqe nuk hyra me ne forum... lol. me bete te ndjehem fajtor.
faleminderit ju 26,5%!!! me shpetuat nga nje krize depresive. hahahahah!!!

sdq. per disa qe pyeten se per çfare e kam fjalen kur them "a e keni tradhetuar". te tradhetosh eshte te keshe mardhenie seksuale me dike tjeter. kaq. nuk eshte ndonje shkence e madhe.

----------

